# Cylinder heads and Cams for VG33e



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

I have seen ads for different camshafts for the motor in our cars:

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/customer_part_detail.asp?PartID=27

Is there a pair of better cylinder heads that flow better that anyone is aware of?

Can anyone send me a URL link for anything to make the motor breathe better, especially in the midrange 3,000 to 5,000 rpm section. Has anyone tried an MSD ignition box on these cars? Is it difficult to attach. Is the hotter spark worth it if the engine is mostly stock and only has Warpspeed Y pipe and freer flowing intake?

Any ideas to improve power? I want to reach 200 HP naturally aspirated, without turbo. Is this possible? Any URL links very appreciated.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

Suppression in ignition wires. I think these wires have suppression to not interfere with radio reception. Since when does my radio dictate how hot my spark should be! These wires act as resistors, not conductors to give maximum spark to engine. Has anyone tried making their own ignition wires, taking the tips from an existing set and simply running high conductance wire between the two end nodes? Alternatively, has anybody experimented with hotter spark via an ignition box like the MSD 6AL?

you need air, fuel and spark. More air via freer flowing intake and exhaust, more spark via ignition box? Anyone tried this yet?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

alexnds said:


> I have seen ads for different camshafts for the motor in our cars:
> 
> http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/customer_part_detail.asp?PartID=27
> 
> ...


are we talking at the wheels or at the crank?


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*pwr delivery*



internetautomart said:


> are we talking at the wheels or at the crank?


I mean at the crank. I'm assuming that an auto tranny has a 20% power loss factor to the wheels and a manual tranny has about 15% power loss. I know that Nissan raced these cars with 600 HP in some series and I know the block has a very strong bottom end. It's the top end, I think, which sucks. The VG engine seems to be a high torque engine, not a high horsepower engine. That's why it works so well in the Pathinder, a heavy 4x4. 

Do you think it's possible, with a budget of $700-$1,000 to achieve 220 HP at the crank?
I'm assuming Nissan means 165 HP at the crank when they rated the motor, not at the wheels.

Here's an article that was done by an enthusiast that got 178 HP just by adding a freer flowing intake and Y-pipe alone. He shows dyno results. It was 178 at the wheels, so

http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/522


----------

